# Random Halloween stuff..whatever you want to post



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656

Skeleton cookies
 
​                            Yield:                          about 14 cookies                                        Level:                    Intermediate                                             *Ingredients*


 *For the cookies:*



1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup unsweetened Dutch-process cocoa powder
1 tablespoon ground cinnamon
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 sticks unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 1/4 cups granulated sugar
1/2 cup packed dark brown sugar
1 large egg
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
 *For the icing:*



1 cup confectioners' sugar
1 tablespoon meringue powder
1 to 2 tablespoons water
 

[h=3]Directions[/h]            
 Make the cookies: Whisk the flour, cocoa powder, cinnamon, baking soda, baking powder and salt in a medium bowl. Beat the butter, granulated sugar and brown sugar in a large bowl with a mixer on medium-high speed until light and fluffy, about 5 minutes. Beat in the egg and vanilla until creamy, 1 to 2 minutes. Reduce the mixer speed to low. Gradually add the flour mixture and beat until combined, about 2 minutes. Divide the dough in half; pat each piece into a disk and wrap in plastic wrap. Refrigerate until firm, 1 hour.
Roll out each dough disk between 2 sheets of parchment paper until 1/4 inch thick. Refrigerate until firm, about 2 hours.
Position racks in the upper and lower thirds of the oven and preheat to 350 degrees F. Line 2 baking sheets with parchment paper. Cut the dough into shapes using a 4 1/2-inch gingerbread man cookie cutter and arrange 2 inches apart on the prepared pans. Reroll the scraps and cut out more cookies. (If the dough is too soft, freeze 10 minutes before cutting.) Refrigerate until firm, 15 minutes. Bake, switching the pans halfway through, until the cookies are set but still soft, 15 minutes. Let cool 10 minutes on the pans, then transfer to racks to cool completely.
Make the icing: Beat the confectioners' sugar, meringue powder and water in a bowl with a mixer on high speed until smooth and thick. Transfer to a resealable plastic bag and snip off a corner. Pipe skulls and bones onto the cookies. Let set 30 minutes.
To decorate the cookies, first make the outline of the skull, eyes, nose, mouth and bones. Then thin some icing with a little water and pipe into the outline of the skull; use a toothpick to help.
​
​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'

I got a kick outa makin' this one


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## IKE




----------



## dkay




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

:lofl:


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Marie5656

*We are having some work done on the house, this week they just have a skeleton crew working.

*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

House in the Bay Area


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

*THERE SHE RIDES!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

_*My house is crawling with skeletons and spiders! *_ :what1:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

_*
No ordinary scarecrow! *_


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lara

'
Exfoliation...getting rid of my dead skin at the spa...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Don't miss the skeleton at the Spa above (49). It goes with these


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

*What a cutie! *


----------



## PopsnTuff

*Thanks for the treat! Hahaha *


----------



## PopsnTuff

_*Bought this whole set at the grocers! The only decorations we had at home back in the 50's.....
so many fun memories when I look at these*_


----------



## PopsnTuff

_*More Vintage memories.....

*_

























:boo:


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff

^^^ Your funnies are great Pappy....I posted quite a few on another site.....


----------



## Falcon

I  have  the guts,  but  I  don't  want  to  see  them.


----------



## Marie5656

Falcon said:


> I  have  the guts,  but  I  don't  want  to  see  them.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh gosh, I remember that song...ugh! layful:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PopsnTuff

_*Boo! Have a fun night in whatever you do....I'll be out and about at our town Gazebo with a fright nite as entertainment for all ages and croozing the neighborhood for some scary decorated houses with live horror scenes on the lawns....its a blast.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

LOL, or April Fool's Day.


----------



## Trade




----------



## peppermint

We live in our home for 42 years....This Halloween the children are respectable, thanking me, and have a great day or have a nice Halloween....The kids come to the door and the parents are outside in the driveway....
I'm almost done with the candy...It was a lot of candy....It seems there are younger kiddies trick or treating....which is fun to see their costumes...


----------



## RadishRose

No action here... Usually not. Just as well, doggie would be a shattered pup.


----------



## PopsnTuff

While walking my dog today, he freaked out when he saw a giant werewolf and a dinosaur head mask hanging over a house garage!....tucked his tail, turned the other way towards our house and pulled me down the street fast as he could....poor little guy....he reacts like this to any lawn decorations over the holidays as well.....three people saw us and were laughing their heads off along with me chuckling and saying 'at least those scary decorations scared somebody real good', lol...


----------



## RadishRose

Poor little doggie. Good thing he has you for safety!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes

*Halloween is one of my favorite days of the year. It's my oldest son's Birthday. He was born 11:39pm. on October 31st !*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> View attachment 78171


Looks like our friend Catrin


----------



## Lara

RadishRose, I can't remember now which ones are Catrin Welz-Stein 
and which are Christian Schloe. Such similar artists.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Of course, this one is neither lol....last one for now...i'll be back


----------



## jujube

I made a spooky figure one year out of a 6-foot step ladder and a long dowel rod.  I put a long black robe on the ladder and then tied the dowel rod across the top of the ladder, making outstretched arms inside the sleeves.  I put black gloves on the end of the dowel rod sticking out of the robe's sleeves.  Lastly, I put a pumpkin on the top of the ladder.  It was quite scary-looking.

Unfortunately, it was too scary......for me.  I had put it by the front door, in front of a window.  Every time I'd walk past the window, I'd see that thing out of the corner of my eye and squeal.  Every freaking time, even if I had just done it ten minutes before!  Finally, I had to close the curtains because I was annoying my husband.

Ah, well......at least it scared _someone_.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff

Sassycakes said:


> *Halloween is one of my favorite days of the year. It's my oldest son's Birthday. He was born 11:39pm. on October 31st !*View attachment 78155


Mine too Sassy with all the decorations and spookiness fun!


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PopsnTuff

ignore


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## toffee




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jujube

My father was the ultimate prankster.  My freshman year in high school, he made a caveman outfit out of a mangy old fur coat, with rubber hands and feet and an awful rubber mask and a big club.  He hid in the bushes beside our driveway and jumped out when kids came down the driveway.

Being at that "sensitive" age when your parents could embarrass you to death by merely _existing_, I begged my mom to stop him.  She said, "You have to let your dad have his fun...."

My friends and I were still sort-of trick or treating, just usually roaming around the neighborhood and calling at each other's homes, so most of them got the full performance from my dad.  Needless to say, it was all over school the next day and I was humiliated, absolutely humiliated. My mother said, "One of these days, you'll laugh about this!"  I didn't believe I ever would, but laugh I did and I'm still laughing.  If my dad was still alive, he'd be plotting to prank every one at the Old Folks Home, I'm sure.


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

If someone wants to "steal" one of these for their October avatar, feel free 
And that goes for anything I've posted in this thread!!!


----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

*BOO*


----------



## PopsnTuff

View attachment 78298


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lara




----------



## Ken N Tx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=795001720914217


----------



## Lara

Starts at 1 minute mark...


----------



## Lara

Mickey Mouse 1929 "The Haunted House"


----------



## Lara

Anyone for a Burrito?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Vulture...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

The artwork below was depicted by creating the The Art of Words"
using all the words from Edgar Allan Poe's "The Raven"
in black and white type...which makes up the Raven image...


----------



## toffee




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

*Halloween Nights*


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Lara

_Artist_ ~ *Evard Munch*


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## fmdog44

Why is *pumpkin* pie popular on Thanksgiving?


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

fmdog44 said:


> Why is *pumpkin* pie popular on Thanksgiving?
> [/QUOTE
> *Here's what I found on the net @fmdog44 ~
> Pumpkin* "*pies*" made by early American colonists were *more* likely to be a savory soup made and served in a *pumpkin* than a sweet custard in a crust. ... Today, throughout much of the United States, it is traditional to serve *pumpkin pie* after *Thanksgiving* dinner.
> 
> I'm one of those few people who greatly dislikes pumpkin anything


----------



## Lara

fmdog44 said:


> Why is *pumpkin* pie popular on Thanksgiving?


Because it represents Harvest (pumpkin). It helps that it's full of sugar too


----------



## Lara

Speaking of Pumpkin, another version of The Three Little Kittens...


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Taking Spooky Selfies...


----------



## RadishRose

fmdog44 said:


> Why is *pumpkin* pie popular on Thanksgiving?


They are ripe enough to harvest and eat at this time of year. Pumpkin and other "winter" squashes included.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

Now THAT is a spooky clown! *shiver*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## toffee




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Happy Halloween Wedding with Rose's Post #172 Reception


----------



## Lara

Halloween Make-up...


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Halloween Make-up...
> View attachment 78739View attachment 78740View attachment 78738


These are so cool!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lara

I'm not easily frightened by the supernatural, paranormal, or sci-fi but this is Super Creepy.
Must be the "all alone on a foggy night in the woods" that's getting to me.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

"Yoko Ono" & little "John Lennon"


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

joeGemignani (polaroid)


----------



## jujube




----------



## jujube




----------



## PopsnTuff

Those early costumes were way scarier than today's @jujube ....here's another:


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

*Black Cat Inn*


----------



## toffee




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Yup, a Jellyfish...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

BOHO PUMPKIN


----------



## Lara




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PopsnTuff

Lara said:


> View attachment 78891


*Here's more tempting treats for us to eat!*


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## jujube




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## jerry old

Right Halloween, that's why I can't get a movie on satellite except, shuffling zombies, flesh-eaters, vampires .....


----------



## PopsnTuff

jerry r. garner said:


> Right Halloween, that's why I can't get a movie on satellite except, shuffling zombies, flesh-eaters, vampires .....


They do seem to take over the programming during this season @jerry r. garner, sorry but I luv the spooky thrillers


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Trick-or-Treat


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lara

Survey:
8.8 Billion is projected to be spent in 2019 on Halloween by Americans
according to the National Retail foundation.
https://moneywise.com/a/heres-how-much-americans-are-spending-on-halloween

Keep in mind...there are only 330 Million living in America
https://www.worldometers.info/world-population/us-population/


----------



## RadishRose

Aye caramba!


----------



## Lara

...And the "Aye's" have it


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> ...And the "Aye's" have it
> 
> View attachment 78988


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

The "Punkinheads Down n' the Holler" Choir...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## RadishRose

Anyone remember my famous Halloween Meatloaf hand from a few years ago? The fingernails are pieces of onion.


----------



## Lara

RE: Radish Rose's Halloween Meatloaf


----------



## Lara




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Halloween Costume


----------



## peppermint

Lara said:


> Halloween Costume
> View attachment 79157


Very Cute...


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

If I had a little girl, her costume would be a Flower Girl
and she would hand out petals and flowers to the neighborhood moms.
And to the candy she'd say "no thank you, sugar isn't good for me" 
haha, maybe not that far. I know. Sooo un-Halloween


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=705684339908507


----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=705684339908507


Cool beans!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara




----------



## PopsnTuff

Ken N Tx said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=705684339908507


Those are the bomb @Ken N Tx ....must be the newest craze cuz I've never seen them in the stores last year....and this year just haven't been out looking ....a bit too scary for the little ones tho!


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lara

Artist ~ Christian Shloe


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

Ohhh a zombie cat


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara

"Full Moon on Halloween Lane" ~ Tom Shropshire


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## PopsnTuff

Those pet pics are adorable @Lara but what those poor canines went thru with the stress of having strange articles of clothing put on them, all the commands thrown at them and one retake after another ...unless they're trained professionals like for the dog shows....
sorry but I'm against dressing up any pet for any occasion unless its a well-fitting sweater to keep warm as some of them actually shiver outside in the cold weather.....we had a canine who did that....


----------



## Lara

I agree in some extreme cases but the Wizard of Oz group doesn't look abused or cruel imo. They just look well trained in "sit", "stay", are clean, well-fed, exercised, healthy and groomed, as they know they'll get a treat because that's how training goes...and it's only for one day a year. Same as dog shows. Responsible costumes tell me that the owner really dotes on her dogs and loves them to pieces. The dogs may enjoy the attention.

I've never dressed my dogs up because it doesn't give me pleasure, but I don't fault owners who often (with exceptions), turn their world around 24/7 just to accommodate their pet's needs, desires, Vet visits, pet-friendly travel plans, etc. fenced yards, etc. They deserve one day of self-entertainment

I do feel bad when I see a costume that looks very uncomfortable or they've spray-painted their fur or faces. But if I see dogs dressed up responsibly and only for a one-nighter, I give the owners a pass. I choose my battles as there's much worse "abuse" to focus my energy on.


----------



## Lara

Vintage Art-Deco Halloween Cat


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

"We're All Mad Here" haha


----------



## Marie5656

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10217867458911701


----------



## Lara

I find this to be a rather haunting image 
Artist ~ Gustav Klimt  
"Nuda Veritas" means Naked Truth. The bottom of the artwork says
"and the Original of the Vienna Secession 1895-1905"


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 79501


Love the penguins near the nun, LOL... that's what we called them sometimes to be fresh.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


> Love the penguins near the nun, LOL... that's what we called them sometimes to be fresh.


Hahaha, lots of cute little details ... the pink jellyfish is sweet!


----------



## PopsnTuff

I have this vintage collection up every year...found em in the grocers by me, as they were the only type of decorations in my house during my youth....was so glad to relive memories thru them


----------



## Lara

How to Make Chicken Wire Ghosts (you can spray the chicken wire white or leave it natural or spray glow-in-the-dark colors:
https://www.ehow.com/how_12341033_m...m_campaign=fanpage&crlt.pid=camp.DrVRZs6913M0


----------



## debodun

Some black cat items I have


----------



## Lara

...more chicken-wire ghosts...first one using glow-in-the-dark-paint


----------



## Lara

Last chicken-wire ghost. And the 2nd one is just using the styrofoam head
form that was used to mold the chicken wire in the other ghost pics.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff

Lara said:


> How to Make Chicken Wire Ghosts (you can spray the chicken wire white or leave it natural or spray glow-in-the-dark colors:
> https://www.ehow.com/how_12341033_m...m_campaign=fanpage&crlt.pid=camp.DrVRZs6913M0
> View attachment 79539
> View attachment 79522
> View attachment 79516View attachment 79517


They are so creative @Lara....thanks and just might give it a try next year and probably very inexpensive to make...


----------



## Lara

Yes PopsnTuff and then take pics and post it. That would be fun to see!


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

...and another Sleepy Hollow


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Lara




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

Alfred Hitchcock ~_ "May he rest in suspense"_


----------



## Lara

I call this Swamp Man


----------



## RadishRose

I thought this was spooky-






A stunning image sent back from the European Space Agency (ESA) and NASA joint telescope which looks as if an alien face is emerging in deep space. The odd-looking structure is created by blueish hue consisting of gas and faint stars making up the shape of the face while two sets of bright clusters of stars make up the eyes. The “ghostly face” is actually two galaxies on a collision course with one another, with Hubble capturing the moment they are about to merge.

https://www.express.co.uk/news/scie...pace-telescope-universe-james-webb-ghost-face


----------



## Lara

Yes Rose, verrrrry spoooky!!


----------



## Lara

_*"Enter if You Dare"*_


----------



## Lara

"Sleepy Hollow Bridge"


----------



## peppermint




----------



## peppermint

peppermint said:


> View attachment 79666


I love M & M's......That's what I give the kiddies every year.....


----------



## Lara

M&M's are my favorites too!!


----------



## Pink Biz

_*I'm scared!*_


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 79669
> 
> _*I'm scared!*_


YOW! That is fierce.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lara




----------



## Ken N Tx

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 79673View attachment 79674


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara

Paisley Halloween Festival


----------



## Pink Biz

*B O O !!

*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## chic




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 79784


 Designer; Argh-mani , LOL!


----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


> Designer; Argh-mani , LOL! View attachment 79793


  _*I'm picking Relaxed Fit!! *_


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff

View attachment 79820


----------



## Lara

Ghost made of chicken-wire shaped form.
See post #313  for DIY instructions.


----------



## Lara

Jack-O-Lantern (and chinese dragon?)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lara




----------

